# From baby to big bird (pic heavy)



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I was looking at some other threads about peoples tiels when they were babies. I decided to find my photo cd's and take a look at Spike when he was a baby. I was shocked to see how much yellow he has now  
So here he is baby Spike 
























































And now my big bird


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww so adorable and my how he has grown


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

It just goes to show that Spike always has been, and always will be super adorable and cute.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Too cute!  I see his wing spots went all the way to his body. He was suppose to be a she? 

I love the one with the roses.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Spike's been a stunner from the day you got him! he would have been the cutest baby of the clutch too. (not that I've seen the others - but I reckon he would've been) 

He would have any female 'tiel chasing after him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He looks so grown up these days!  What a cute little baby face he had.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

So grown up!!! I'm so glad I was able to get Kessie's baby pics...

Spike is just adorable and I love the last pic!! Was that a fan blowing his crest?? He looks like he's going to be blown sideways! LMAO


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys   I think I miss his baby face and the static cry  (just a tiny bit  )




babybreau said:


> Spike is just adorable and I love the last pic!! Was that a fan blowing his crest?? He looks like he's going to be blown sideways! LMAO


No fan, thats just Spike being a poser :lol: I think he just turned his head pretty fast


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhat a cutie he is..wuv his wittle baby face


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

How old is Spikey? 
he's a lovely little thing and good god do they change so much 

Sandys also changed 6 months already 
see the photo in sig then look at the attachment lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks again guys 




Kerry78 said:


> How old is Spikey?


Spike is now two, his hatch day is May first


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww did you hold a party for him earlier this year lol
he is such a cutee, I visited my petshop Tuesday and they had the same Tiels in there when I bought Sandy (Her Bros & Sister) they had been refurbing the area for the birds and hadn't sold them there was a bird in there like Spike he kept coming over to me in the cage when I put my hand by the bar he moved away but then came back I guess he wanted me to take him home I wish I could but I don't wanna upset my Birds, I found it so hard though is there such thing a Tiel addiction about lately? lol

btw there was a lovely little Grey Tiel in the cage which was sold I really wanted her she was gorgeous I had to leave the shop cos my pal was getting annoyed with me lmao!


----------

